# Pike island



## Widowmaker (Jul 16, 2015)

No much going on there tonight... in the 2 hours I was there at dusk, only two eyes were caught... i didnt have any luck with 3 inch twister tails (white, black/chartreuse, red/white)...


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I might make a run down next week, hope it gets better.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I am not sure what is going on at Pike, I am not sure anybody really knows. There are some silting issues near the fishing pier that have covered the hard bottom with mud in some places and others are more shallow than they use to be.
I live near the dam, I don't fish from the pier, but I stop by their often and get the latest from the regulars. It has been down hill for 3 or 4 years now, nothing like those old days.
The whole Hannibal pool has not been good fishing for the last 3 years or so. I put my boat in at various marinas and fish the pool from just above the Hannibal dam all the way to Pike. I am just not catching fish like I use to. That includes smallmouth, largemouth, wipers, eyes, white bass, and even flatheads and crappies.
It is a mystery to me and I long for the old days.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

widow maker and carver a guy at work showed me a old pic last week posted on face book people standing on the ice at the Bellaire bridge you could walk across the river from the Ohio side to the WV side i thought that was kind of cool im 50 and i have never seen the river froze safe enough to walk across .....


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Carver I hear ya. Was there Sat for awhile water was up should've been decent anyway no one caught a thing.


----------

